# Breasts no longer sore



## Ferne

I know that I'm probably being paranoid but it took me awhile to get pregnant and so I'm a little cautious and nervous.

My breasts got really sore about a week and a half ago. They progressively got more sore until 3 days ago. Now they are not sore AT ALL. This, combined with the bad cramps I've had, is making me a little scared.

Has anybody else experienced this? Is it normal?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs:
Yes this happened to me in my first pregnancy. Did frighten me too but everything was fine in the end. Symptoms do change up a LOT especially during first tri :hugs:


----------



## suzimc

mine came and went x


----------



## Beut

Argh try not to panic hun! Will just be to do with hormone levels. Mine stopped and then came back x


----------



## Ferne

Thank you for the comforting responses.


----------



## lilmamatoW

Don't worry over that too much. I haven't felt much more than a bit of queasiness and a little tingle or twitch there...I think symptoms come and go, so take care of yourself and enjoy your current state!


----------



## Quisty

I am going through the exact same thing at the moment. I have checked my journal from my last pregnancy and I noticed that the same thing happened then too. The feelings seemed to come and go constantly.

Try not to stress ... as easy as that sounds!?!


----------



## Ferne

Thanks Quisty,
It's really reassuring to know that you went through this in your last pregnancy. Thanks for the response.


----------



## izzlesnizzle

Same here. Symptoms come and go. One day feel sick and queezy then feel fine for days. Boobs were really sore in week 4, week 5 they tapered off and were only very slightly sore then yesterday they felt like they were being squeezed in a vice then today theyre hardly sore at all. Really confusing! The tiredness is the only constant. Feel absolutely dreadful in the afternoons. Having annoying dreams too, like bleeding and going for a scan on a sunday and the department being closed and having to go home not knowing. The cramps come and go but wake me up in the night sometimes. Arrghh, this is the longest 12 weeks of my life, only another 6 to go! Husband is so chilled about everything, its not fair. I have bought 3 books and read them all, he hasnt even picked one of them up or even read the back covers! Im doing all the worrying for us both!


----------

